# Vintage Stumpjumper help



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just picked up a 1984 vintage Stumpjumper S/N CS16801 Nice bike I'm thinking it's all original except for tires. Only problem is the roller cam brake. It's the only SunTour part on the bike. The rest is Deore XT except for the Specialized/Sugino cranks. Did Specialized spec a SunTour brake on an all Deore bike?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

back then there were no Shimano Ubrakes available yet and Suntour and WTB were the only rollercams available (right?). Suntours came out in late 84 according to Jeff's timeline.

Carsten


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

1985/86 Team bikes are listed with Roller Cams http://www.firstflightbikes.com/specialized_specs.htm

Shimano U brakes came out in 1987 and were used on most of the Shimano equipped bikes.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Carsten said:


> back then there were no Shimano Ubrakes available yet and Suntour and WTB were the only rollercams available (right?). Suntours came out in late 84 according to Jeff's timeline.
> 
> Carsten


Sounds good to me. As far as groups go, it looks like an early Rockhopper except with a lugged frame. When did Specialized stop using lugged frames?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

*No roller cams in 84....*

...just canti's. Do you have a pic? Does it have a "bi-plane" fork crown? These would all help ID it... Also, no Rockhopper in 84, just SJ, SJ Sport, maybe SJ Team.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Z-Man said:


> ...just canti's. Do you have a pic? Does it have a "bi-plane" fork crown? These would all help ID it... Also, no Rockhopper in 84, just SJ, SJ Sport, maybe SJ Team.


I posted the S/N in the OP. It has a unicrown fork, original and lugged frame. It is a Sport, don't know if that makes a difference. The frame is still got foam packing on it. I'll try to post pics when it's cleaned up.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Did you get it on Ebay?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

CS2 said:


> I posted the S/N in the OP. It has a unicrown fork, original and lugged frame. It is a Sport, don't know if that makes a difference. The frame is still got foam packing on it. I'll try to post pics when it's cleaned up.


So, what was the first year for the Rockhopper? One of my first bikes was a dark blue one that I bought used in 1989 with rear u-brakes. I always assumed it was 86-87. Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

*Here's a pic...*

of my old 84 Sport, owned since new with paint stripped and cruiser modded. It was gray. Just gave it to a buddy...


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Here some pics. Check out the SN. It's a little difficult to read the 3rd digit. Anyone know by the SN wether it's really an 84 or not? It appears the fork is original but it's not a bi-plane.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, that looks like mine. I got it from the original owner who told me he it was an 84. I also used my stumpjumper book to date it, which said the team model (same parts, slightly different frame) came out in 84. Looking at first flight bikes, it sounds like an 85. There seems to be a conflict between my stumpjumper book and first flight bikes. Maybe Jeff can decode the serial number.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

those rollercams are the 2nd generation (CB-6600) which were introduced for the 86 model year. are the XT parts from the "dear head" group or M730?

carsten


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Carsten said:


> those rollercams are the 2nd generation (CB-6600) which were introduced for the 86 model year. are the XT parts from the "dear head" group or M730?
> 
> carsten


I'm thinking 86 too.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Carsten said:


> those rollercams are the 2nd generation (CB-6600) which were introduced for the 86 model year. are the XT parts from the "dear head" group or M730?
> 
> carsten


When I strip the parts off to clean them, I'll get some date codes on the derailleurs and brakes.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

The derailleurs are deer head.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

I was watching that auction a couple weeks ago, (it went cheap), and I believe it was a 1986 sized small.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

GoldenEraMTB said:


> I was watching that auction a couple weeks ago, (it went cheap), and I believe it was a 1986 sized small.


It's in pretty decent shape. I'd like to get it repainted if I could find some repo decals. I have 3 Rockhoppers but never had a Stumpy.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Similar frame details to the 1986 Team:









The color matches the 1986 Stumpjumper Sport which is listed with cantilever brakes but the smaller frames often used Roller Cam brakes. It also appears as if the third digit in the serial number might be a "6"?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

WOW, actually it looks a lot like the Team. My brake levers are the old Deore XT but the grips bars and shifter look the same. I thought Specialized had the year of mfg embedded in the SN.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

This is why I am confused. Right in front of me there is the 86 catalogue with the team model, but my stumpjumper book straight from Specialized says it is an 84. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Here are some scans from the Stumpjumper Book*

Pretty shabby research if their own book is off by two years.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

CS2 said:


> It's in pretty decent shape. I'd like to get it repainted if I could find some repo decals. I have 3 Rockhoppers but never had a Stumpy.


Yes, you found a good buy there for that price...even if you keep it the way it is, just clean it up a bit, should be cool.

Oh...and change out the tires for an older set with real sidewalls


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

First Flight said:


> Similar frame details to the 1986 Team:
> The color matches the 1986 Stumpjumper Sport which is listed with cantilever brakes but the smaller frames often used Roller Cam brakes. It also appears as if the third digit in the serial number might be a "6"?


I believe you're correct on the 3rd digit. Specialized stamped the SN close to where the down tube goes into the BB shell. So, it does look like a partial number "6"

Thanks for the info.


----------

